# ARBA Convention 2007



## clarzoo (Aug 31, 2007)

The convention is right around the corner! 

Who's planning on being there? I will be there along with my fuzzies. Not sure yet who I am taking. Probably all three of my babies, and Uno. I will be going with my friend who will be taking several breeds. 

I am getting SO EXCITED! :biggrin2:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 31, 2007)

I am going. I will be bringing some Dutch and Jersey Woolies. I am not sure either who I am taking, waiting to see who finishes their molts. Have till the 11th to send in the entry. Clarzoo, are you driving? I am as I do not fly. I drove to the 2003 Convention in Wichita, Kansas. 26 hours in a car...not fun. This shouldn't be so bad, only about 16. 

Sharon


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be driving. Me and the people I travel with switch off driving. (Well, me and one other person, the third person is a youth) We drove to Wichita and Fort Worth together. Wichita was a VERY long drive from Florida- though I'd imagine you were probably going just as far. You're lucky Michigan is much closer for you, it's still a 20+ hour drive for us!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll be drivin from Pittsburgh. Look for my JAK Rabbitry apron and good looks. 

-JAK


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 4, 2007)

Woot! We'll have to have an RO meet up!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyoen know hte website where I can register?


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 4, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive!

http://www.gnetworks.com/v4/go.gnf?s=glrcs


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 4, 2007)

*clarzoo wrote: *


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> http://www.gnetworks.com/v4/go.gnf?s=glrcs
> 
> ...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 4, 2007)

Entries are due the 11th! I can't wait, I still get excited evn though this is my 8th convention.

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah i'm aware of the dealine, I just still don't know who i'm taking yet. AAAHHHH. Stop moulting! Stop it! Bad!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

Wish I could go.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol!! Me too!!*

JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> > I would like $30,000 and a cheeseburger plz k thx.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 8, 2007)

What is the date for the ARBA convention? I plan on writing an article about it for my newsletter, the Bunnicle. 

Could any of you give me some help? 

I know its in Grand Rapids Michigan. Anything else would be lovely. the article should be about a paragraph or so.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to go so bad! I went to the one in Indianapolis but only got to stay for a short time.

I don't think I'm going to get to drive up there tho - my van and truck are being stupid!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 8, 2007)

I will make videos for everyone again.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 9, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> What is the date for the ARBA convention? I plan on writing an article about it for my newsletter, the Bunnicle.
> 
> Could any of you give me some help?
> 
> I know its in Grand Rapids Michigan. Anything else would be lovely. the article should be about a paragraph or so.



The date is Oct. 14-18. Maybe you can post your article here, would love to read it

Sharon


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 10, 2007)

DON'T FORGET!!!



:time:



TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY FOR ARBA CONVENTION ENTRIES!!!!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I got it narrowed down to 13. 5 Dutch and 8 Jersey Woolies. CAN'T WAIT!!!

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 10, 2007)

I entered 5 of my Dutch earlier today.


I'm so going. See you all there.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 10, 2007)

I will Starlight. I keep putting writing it off. Actually i totally forgot about it until i saw this post, lol. I'll try to get it done today or by tomorrow. Because the Bunnicle has to get out to the customers ASAP. It's the August/September issue, so i guess it's ok if it's like a few days overdue, but not 15 days! lol.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 10, 2007)

Ugh! All of my rabbits that I want to bring to Convention are molting! They started last week and are really going in full swing now. I guess I will enter them and hope they are in good coat by October! 

ullhair:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a breeder, but I'm looking forward to the convention when it comes here to my hometown(Louisville, KY), next year.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like I will be going. I've found some very affordable accomodations outside of the downtown area. Since I'm not showing I don't mind staying a bit farther away from the action.


----------



## Haley (Sep 29, 2007)

aww you guys Im going to be in Chicago that weekend. Dang it!

Grand Rapids is only like 2 hours from me too


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh no...Its Dan! I need to run out and buy some black hair dye...



*mambo101 wrote: *


> Looks like I will be going. I've found some very affordable accomodations outside of the downtown area. Since I'm not showing I don't mind staying a bit farther away from the action.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 30, 2007)

So far who's going:

Starlight Rabbitry
Mambo 101
JAK Rabbitry
Clarzoo


Any more takers? I dont want any surpises now...


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## clarzoo (Oct 3, 2007)

It's getting so close! I will head out on October 11th- two friends and I are driving all the way to Michigan and back! 



My fuzzies have mostly pushed through their molts. The coats aren't perfect yet, but a lot better than they looked two weeks ago. Uno, however, finally is molting out of his really gross coat. It's about time, but I think it's going to be too late. He's half way done, I am really pushing the supplements to try and get him through it in time, lol!! I think he is a really promising rabbit, but right now his coat is so rough and a bit stained. 



Exciting news:I will most likely be bringing home a new fuzzy lop buck. There are a few I've been looking at and really like!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

ullhair: SO MUCH TO DO!!!!! I leave this Friday. Can't wait. We should all try to set up a time to meet. I am willing to give those that are going my Cell # so we can all get together. 

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone heard about the thing where like...all rabbits being shown this year have to have a veterinary health inspection certificate? But the rabbits that are just there don't need one? How pointless is that? And my friend and I just found out like a week ago and we're trying to set up a vet appointment and everything is all stupidtarded.

I called Banfield since they have Wellness hours where they don't charge you for a vet visit if you go on a certain day and just need like vaccinations or microchipping and stuff like that done. So I called and asked if they would do an exam on 6 rabbits and how much it would cost. The vet said they would do it.

My friend called the same vet the same day and they said they didn't do exams during wellness hours.

So I called my other rabbit vet and asked her how much it would cost to have 6 rabbits come in for that and she said it would be cheaper depending on where I live for them to come out to my house and do it. That makes no fricking sense. My vet is like 40 minutes away. And it would cost less for them to come to me? She said it would be $40 for the first rabbit and $15 for each additional rabbit. But if they came out to my house its only $98. Makes no flippin' sense. 

So they also said to my friend who also called and told her that it would be cheaper because they just charge by the mile if we knew someone who lived nearby they could come there and we'd save money. My uncle said its ok, and he lives two miles from the vet. So I haveto drive all the way out to my uncle's place with 6 fricking rabbits because it's cheaper than traveling an extra two miles tot ake them to the vet.

Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

I think she meant for the in office charge:

$40 x 1

$15 x 5 which is $75 so totaling $115.

for in home all of them would be $98.


----------



## clarzoo (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, the decision to get or to not get health certificates is up to the individual breeder. Here's the breakdown:

1. Health Certificates are required on ALL animals entering Michigan state line- but there are NO agricultural checkpoints.

2. Health Certificates are required by state law for any 'livestock' show, but it is up to the Superintendent of the show to provide personnel to check for certificates. ARBA has said they will not be providing personnel. 

3. ARBA stated the only time that health certificates would be checked is if there is a serious disease outbreak at the show (i.e.- VHD).

4. All animals flying in or out require health certificates. 



The convention has been held in Michigan before, and the same laws were in place. There was no problem at that time for those without health certificates.



All I can say is- the LAW requires thecertificates, but no one will be enforcing that law. It may be better to be covered though.... just in case.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think she meant for the in office charge:
> 
> $40 x 1
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 17, 2007)

After ARBA convention i'd really like to interview someone who went so i can put it in an article for the October/November issue of The Bunnicle. Id like to know who was like best in the entire show and all that.

Emily


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got back. A white mini satin won best in show in open. I think an English Angora won best in show youth. Don't quote me on that youth result though. Later tonight I will review my video tape and will know for sure. I just got done driving 8 hours so I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, I heard a Dutch took Bestin Show Youth...


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2007)

Regarding new varieties and breeds being presented at the 2007 Convention, this is what I've heard so far:

Broken Havanas: PASSED their third presentation

*Velveteen Lops: *PASSED their first presentation

*Broken Satin Angora* - PASSED their first presentation

*Blue Tort Netherland Dwarf *- PASSED their first presentation

*Sable Mini Rex* - PASSED their first presentation

*Himilayan Mini Satin* - PASSED their first presentation

*Copper Mini Satin* - PASSED their second presentation

*Red Mini Satin* - PASSED their first presentation

*Chinchilla Mini Satin* - PASSED their first presentation

*Opal Mini Satin* - PASSED their first presentation

*Black Mini Satin* - Not Presented

*Chocolate Mini Satin* - Not Presented

*Otter Mini Satin* - FAILED their second presentation

*Blue Silver Fox* -PASSED their first presentation

*Lionheads-* FAILED their second presentation. COD nowpasses to Gail.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a "wee-bit" concerned about friends driving home from Convention today. Weather is very bad in that part of the country... tornado warnings, heavy rains, thunder and lightening... not the best travel conditions. Hope everyone is safe and careful. ray:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2007)

Uh oh, lionheads failed? Will Gail be using different standards for the COD?

How many presentations need to be passed? Is broken now an official allowable Havana color?

And woo hoo for the mini satins! *WANT*


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 18, 2007)

A breed must pass three presentations before it is considered an official breed. The COD holder gets two chances at passing each individual presentation. This year was actually the second chance of the second presentation of the tort lionheads. So now the torts go to Gail who is the back up COD holder of the torts. She also has COD's on afew other varieties too, so theoretically, she could decide to present one of those instead. If you have your ARBA guidebook the whole presentation deal is spelled out in there.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 18, 2007)

Official Results:

*Open Group* winners
Mini-Satin
Satin
Havana
Dutch

Open *BIS* -Mini Satin -Rob & Amanda Waupner

Youth Group winners
English Angora- Collin Burns
French Angora - Sam Jacoby
Dutch
Champagne d'Argent

Youth *BIS-*English Angora- Collin Burns


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you so much! Appreciate the news! (Sorry, I got the wrong info!)

Sigh... now to hear how the Flemish did!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 18, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> How many presentations need to be passed? Is broken now an official allowable Havana color?



Any new breed/variety standards don't go into effect until Feb. 1st of the year following convention. So broken Havanas won't be official for another 4 months. 

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 19, 2007)

*The lionhead community is waiting anxiously to see what Gail is doing as far as her standards go. I imagine they will be fairly close to Arden's if not the same - but that is only a guess right now. Needless to say, lionhead breeders all over the country is so sad to hear what happened.

In addition to the lionheads not passing, Bob Whitman officially pulled (cancelled?) his COD which means that fawn is no longer a COD color for shows. That was the one color that was different because of his COD.

Also - another breeder has pulled a COD and it has been sort of discussed but not actually "announced" per se. So I will wait about posting that - I remember himis (now to be called pointed white) were on it - I forget what else is. I remember thinking that I actually have a rabbit that is that color....so I'd have to go look.

For those who are interested in following the lionheads - the official site for the North American Lionhead Rabbit Club is www.lionhead.us and I'm sure that there will be information up there by early next week on what is happening (or at least I HOPE there is information up by then).

Peg

naturestee wrote: *


> Uh oh, lionheads failed? Will Gail be using different standards for the COD?
> 
> How many presentations need to be passed? Is broken now an official allowable Havana color?
> 
> And woo hoo for the mini satins! *WANT*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I got home this morning around 5am. Just got up. Have a lot to do but will be uploading pics sometime this weekend. Did get pics of all the new presentations and of the Flemish Booth for BlueGiants. Lots of other pics too. 

Broken New Zealands passed their first presentation.

Amber (Chocolate Agouti) Rex passed their third presentation.

Fawn Jersey Wooly failed their first attempt at their second presentation.

Orange Jersey Wooly failed their second attempt (I believe) at their first presentation.

We knew that the Woolies would fail but the fawns got excellent comments so next year, look out.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 19, 2007)

I do have to say those orange jersey woolies were sooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2007)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Did get pics of all the new presentations and of the Flemish Booth for BlueGiants. Lots of other pics too.




Bless you Sharon! You are wonderful! Thank you! :flowerskiss:


----------

